# FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ CAR SHOW AUG.9th



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

just dippin is there for the hop


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jun 4 2008, 12:49 AM~10794506
> *just dippin is there for the hop
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

ic.com/xmr39k.jpg[/IMG]







whats up on that dvd from feb 16 you guyz were makeing


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jun 4 2008, 01:08 AM~10794534
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GET A HOLD OF ME AND I'LL GET U ONE.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Jun 4 2008, 09:45 AM~10796084
> *GET A HOLD OF ME AND I'LL GET U ONE.
> *


pm me what where way i can get a hold of you


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jun 4 2008, 11:59 AM~10797080
> *pm me what where way i can get a hold of you
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

U KNOW














WILL B THERE


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

CASH PRIZES FOR BEST OF CLASSES, CASH PRIZES FOR HOP WINNERS, AND 1ST, 2ND, AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES.


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 4 2008, 10:03 PM~10802069
> *U KNOW
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wuz up Steve r u going 2 Devotion show this sun in Sac?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MEJOR THIS SUNDAY AT OLVERA STREET IN DOWN TOWN LOS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jun 5 2008, 10:06 PM~10810339
> *MEJOR THIS SUNDAY AT OLVERA STREET IN DOWN TOWN LOS
> *



I need some of those jilguirillas cds


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 4 2008, 10:03 PM~10802069
> *U KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: GUARANTEED THIS IZ THE SHOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS  
INDOOR AND OUTDOOR AND EARLY MOVE IN ON FRIDAY NIGHT FROM 5PM- 9PM FOR THOSE WHO DON'T WANT TO WAKE UP EARLY :biggrin: :biggrin: SO DON'T FORGET TO PRE REGISTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ITS GONNA HAPPEN SO DONT TRY TO STOP IT ESE
JILGUERILLAS CD'S ON THE WAY EL RAIDER.


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jun 10 2008, 11:00 PM~10843680
> *ITS GONNA HAPPEN SO DONT TRY TO STOP IT ESE
> JILGUERILLAS CD'S ON THE WAY EL RAIDER.
> *



graciassssssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: 


TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

FUK IT IM THERE GOTTA SUPPORT. BIG M


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jun 14 2008, 01:10 AM~10867839
> *FUK IT IM THERE GOTTA SUPPORT. BIG M
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine will be in the house...looking forward to this one...


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 15 2008, 10:54 AM~10873515
> *Impalas Magazine will be in the house...looking forward to this one...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 15 2008, 11:54 AM~10873515
> *Impalas Magazine will be in the house...looking forward to this one...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 15 2008, 10:54 AM~10873515
> *Impalas Magazine will be in the house...looking forward to this one...
> *


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 15 2008, 10:54 AM~10873515
> *Impalas Magazine will be in the house...looking forward to this one...
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 15 2008, 10:54 AM~10873515
> *Impalas Magazine will be in the house...looking forward to this one...
> *




oh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:WE JUST CONFIRMED "DAZZ BAND AND CLUB NOUVEAU" WILL BE PERFORMING AT OUR SHOW, SO DON'T FORGET TO GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY
AND IF YOUR BRINGING YOUR RIDE DONT FORGET TO PRE REGISTER!!!!  
ITZ GOING TO BE A SHOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Jun 17 2008, 12:16 AM~10886282
> *:biggrin:WE JUST CONFIRMED "DAZZ BAND AND CLUB NOUVEAU" WILL BE PERFORMING AT OUR SHOW, SO DON'T FORGET TO GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY
> AND IF YOUR BRINGING YOUR RIDE DONT FORGET TO PRE REGISTER!!!!
> ITZ GOING TO BE A SHOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

AHH YEAH!!!! DAZZ BAND, ("WHIP IT" , "BOUNCE ROCK SKATE ROLL", "JOYSTICK".......ETC....) AND CLUB NOUVEAU, ("RUMORS", "JEALOUSY"......ETC....)  THIS IS A SHOW YOU DONT WANNA MISS,  :nicoderm:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

4 SHO THANKS BRO I GOT THE REGISTRATION FORMS ILL MAKE SUR TO PASS DA REST TO THE FELLAS THANKS C U THERE. BIG M CEN CAL


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jun 18 2008, 04:12 PM~10899830
> *4 SHO THANKS BRO I GOT THE REGISTRATION FORMS ILL MAKE SUR TO PASS DA REST TO THE FELLAS THANKS C U THERE. BIG M CEN CAL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

WHERE DO U GET THE PRE-REG FORMS


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vpfifty1fifty_@Jun 17 2008, 04:18 PM~10890859
> *AHH YEAH!!!! DAZZ BAND, ("WHIP IT" , "BOUNCE ROCK SKATE ROLL",  "JOYSTICK".......ETC....)  AND CLUB NOUVEAU, ("RUMORS", "JEALOUSY"......ETC....)   THIS IS A SHOW YOU DONT WANNA MISS,    :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vpfifty1fifty_@Jun 17 2008, 04:18 PM~10890859
> *AHH YEAH!!!! DAZZ BAND, ("WHIP IT" , "BOUNCE ROCK SKATE ROLL",  "JOYSTICK".......ETC....)  AND CLUB NOUVEAU, ("RUMORS", "JEALOUSY"......ETC....)   THIS IS A SHOW YOU DONT WANNA MISS,    :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

can i get some pre reg forms :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 20 2008, 04:20 PM~10915880
> *can i get some pre reg forms  :biggrin:
> *



I'M SENDING THEM OVER RIGHT NOW ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vpfifty1fifty_@Jun 22 2008, 05:58 PM~10927826
> *
> *


TTT for the homies at 51/50 CC


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

right click on the image save it to your desktop and print them out peeps. this show is going to be one u dont want to miss out on.


atomic


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 22 2008, 11:04 PM~10929668
> *TTT for the homies at 51/50 CC
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 20 2008, 04:20 PM~10915880
> *can i get some pre reg forms  :biggrin:
> *




I need some 2 :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT FOR 5150


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jun 23 2008, 12:39 PM~10932762
> *TTT FOR 5150
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 23 2008, 12:23 AM~10930067
> *right click on the image save it to your desktop and print them out peeps.  this show is going to be one u dont want to miss out on.
> atomic
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

move in on friday 5-9 pm and show on saturday  
don't forget to pre register :biggrin: indoor\outdoor car show 
it's 1 you don't want to miss :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Jun 24 2008, 03:37 AM~10938504
> *move in on friday 5-9 pm and show on saturday
> don't forget to pre register  :biggrin: indoor\outdoor car show
> it's 1 you don't want to miss :yes:  :yes:
> *




ttt


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 6 2008, 08:34 AM~10812163
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT 4 DA 5150


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

TICKETS ARE GOING TO B $15. IN ADVANCE AND $20. AT THE DOOR
YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW ,THE DAZZ BAND AND CLUB NEUVOE :biggrin: IT'Z GOING TO BE HOTT BUT THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE EVEN HOTTER , SO GET YOUR TICKETS AND IF YOUR BRINGING YOUR RIDE DON'T FORGET TO PRE REG.  $35. pre reg $40. day of show
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Jun 27 2008, 04:48 PM~10966191
> *TICKETS ARE GOING TO B $15. IN ADVANCE AND $20. AT THE DOOR
> YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW ,THE DAZZ BAND AND CLUB NEUVOE :biggrin: IT'Z GOING TO BE HOTT BUT THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE  EVEN HOTTER , SO GET YOUR TICKETS AND IF YOUR BRINGING YOUR RIDE DON'T FORGET TO PRE REG.  $35. pre reg $40. day of show
> HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jun 29 2008, 12:09 PM~10974499
> *T
> T
> T
> *




JUST ADDED TO THE SHOW MALO WILL NOW PERFORMING LIVE ALSO


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Jun 30 2008, 10:03 AM~10980219
> *JUST ADDED TO THE SHOW MALO WILL NOW PERFORMING LIVE ALSO
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

:biggrin: dammit maine, "DAZZ BAND," "CLUB NOUVEAU," and now "MALO!" You definetly dont wanna miss this show. PRE-REG. ASAP, AND DONT FORGET BOUT THE VENDOR SPOTS, INDOOR SPACE IS AVAILABLE FOR VENDORS BUT LIMITED AND WILL GO FAST, SO GET YOUR SPOTS ALSO, ASAP  :thumbsup:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

STEVE DON'T FORGET TO SAVE ME A SPOT


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 4 2008, 08:26 AM~11011900
> *STEVE DON'T FORGET TO SAVE ME A SPOT
> *



:biggrin: we got you covered :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GRACIAS BIG DOG!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

to bad all my rides will be in the shop again, i missed your visalia feburary show cause one was getting tails and the other was under the knife.. now my lil girls bike will be under the knife too. damn hope it goes good for yall


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jul 4 2008, 07:15 PM~11014814
> *to bad all my rides will be in the shop again, i missed your visalia feburary show cause one was getting tails and the other was under the knife.. now my lil girls bike will be under the knife too. damn hope it goes good for yall
> *


  its cool man, you can still come out and check out the rides and the concert. :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: TICKETS ARE ON SALE NOW AT THE 50-1-50 STORE ON MOONEYS BLVD
IN VISALIA ALSO AT CHAPMANS BARBER SHOP,AND POLOMINOS MUSIC AND FAMOUS DJ AVILAS. $15 IN ADVANCE $20 AT THE GATE IF YOU WANT VIP TICKETS $40 IN ADVANCE, LIMITED SELECTION SO GET YOURS FAST  
ON STAGE CLUB NEUVOE ,DAZZ BAND.MALO,EN CONTROL.........ITS THE SHOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Jul 6 2008, 11:48 PM~11026470
> *:biggrin: TICKETS ARE ON SALE NOW AT THE 50-1-50 STORE ON MOONEYS BLVD
> IN VISALIA ALSO AT CHAPMANS BARBER SHOP,AND POLOMINOS MUSIC AND FAMOUS DJ AVILAS. $15 IN ADVANCE $20 AT THE GATE IF YOU WANT VIP TICKETS $40 IN ADVANCE, LIMITED SELECTION SO GET YOURS FAST
> ON STAGE CLUB NEUVOE ,DAZZ BAND.MALO,EN CONTROL.........ITS THE SHOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


can you email me a vendors booth reg 

[email protected] please  


save me spot next to ELCHOLO :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Cant wait Shaaooo.........


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 7 2008, 02:42 PM~11030101
> *Cant wait Shaaooo.........
> *



cabron u still have not email me da pic from woodland :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2008, 02:44 PM~11030120
> *cabron u still have not email me da pic from woodland  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2008, 08:41 AM~11027566
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> can you email me a vendors booth reg
> 
> ...



ITZ ON ITS WAY HOMIE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Check out the Visalia Convention Center:

http://www.ci.visalia.ca.us/depts/conventi...ming_events.asp


and The events calendar with our information :


http://www.ci.visalia.ca.us/depts/conventi...ming_events.asp


www.ci.visalia.ca.us


and/or Print Our Flyers:

http://www.ci.visalia.ca.us/civica/inc/dis...asp?BlobID=5382


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, just make sure you scroll to "August" ............its there.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2008, 02:44 PM~11030120
> *cabron u still have not email me da pic from woodland  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Jul 8 2008, 06:23 PM~11041121
> *ITZ ON ITS WAY HOMIE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



muchas gracias


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: should be turning in sum pre-reg forms this week.......
for sure dont wanna miss Club Nouveau


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Jul 9 2008, 09:55 AM~11045790
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: should be turning in sum pre-reg forms this week.......
> for sure dont wanna miss Club Nouveau
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

and dont forget to pre reg.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2008, 02:44 PM~11030120
> *cabron u still have not email me da pic from woodland  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Cabron...... Aqui Esta..........


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Who's Judging............. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 9 2008, 01:28 PM~11047794
> *Who's Judging............. :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



were going to have atomic judge everything but euros and imports we have 2 guys in our club judge them  so there is no conflict with any one in them 2 classes!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WHAT ARE THE HOPP CLASSES RULES AND PAY OUTS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 9 2008, 01:27 PM~11047780
> *Cabron...... Aqui Esta..........
> 
> 
> ...






:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Jul 10 2008, 12:20 AM~11053197
> *were going to have atomic judge everything but euros and imports we have 2 guys in our club judge them   so there is no conflict with any one in them 2 classes!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 10 2008, 01:32 AM~11053338
> *WHAT ARE THE HOPP CLASSES RULES AND PAY OUTS
> *


car and bike classes sweepstakes pay outs ???????????????????????????????????


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Jul 9 2008, 09:55 AM~11045790
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: should be turning in sum pre-reg forms this week.......
> for sure dont wanna miss Club Nouveau
> *


why you treat me so bad lindsay boi bahaaaahaaahaaaaaaa :biggrin:
bro do you know what the payouts are ??im trying to find out :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 10 2008, 11:05 AM~11055740
> *car and bike classes sweepstakes pay outs ???????????????????????????????????
> *



THE PAYOUTS ARE $200. :biggrin: 
SWEEPSTAKES:
BOMB
BOMB TRUCK
EURO
TRADITIONAL
BIKE
IMPORT
CAR
TRUCK
$400. BEST OF SHOW :biggrin: 

HOPP PAY OUTS:
$200. PER CATAGORY :biggrin: 
SINGLE PUMP CAR
DOUBLE PUMP CAR
RADICAL CAR

SINGLE PUMP TRUCK
DOUBLE PUMP TRUCK
RADICAL TRUCK

AIRBAGS

3 CAR RULE :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Jul 10 2008, 11:45 AM~11056015
> *THE PAYOUTS ARE $200.  :biggrin:
> SWEEPSTAKES:
> BOMB
> ...


OK


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Jul 10 2008, 12:45 PM~11056015
> *THE PAYOUTS ARE $200.  :biggrin:
> SWEEPSTAKES:
> BOMB
> ...




TTT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Jul 10 2008, 11:45 AM~11056015
> *THE PAYOUTS ARE $200.  :biggrin:
> SWEEPSTAKES:
> BOMB
> ...


  :ugh: thats a hard one where are the rules getting stuck allowed lock up heights mods doble swichting :| :rant: people dont like the three car rule i know thats why this past year 2 made a class at my show just my 2 cents this is ur show jus trying to share info


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This sounds too good to be true, but IT IS TRUE!! THIS IS GONNA BE ONE BAD ASS SHOW!!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 10 2008, 10:25 PM~11061168
> *This sounds too good to be true, but IT IS TRUE!! THIS IS GONNA BE ONE BAD ASS SHOW!!
> *



hey bro sup


hope to see u there!


atomic


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

:biggrin: OHHH SNAP!!!! IT'S ALMOST HERE, LESS THAN A MONTH AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

To The Top..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

See you there


:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 13 2008, 09:11 PM~11080728
> *See you there
> :biggrin:
> *





the time is near get youre pre reg in secure youre indoor spot


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 10 2008, 10:12 AM~11055793
> *why you treat me so bad lindsay boi bahaaaahaaahaaaaaaa :biggrin:
> bro do you know what the payouts are ??im trying to find out :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


DAMN BRO......I REMEMBER THEM DAYS.....THIS CONCERT IS GONNA BRING FLASHBACK TO THE OLD DAYS......BUT SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW.....JUS HOPE VISALIAS GOT SUM FINE LOOKING HYNAS :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Can't wait, going to be a good show. Steve, just save an indoor spot for our booth :biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

check it out:

http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/577850/


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT FOR DA 5150


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jul 16 2008, 12:03 AM~11100421
> *TTT FOR DA 5150
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Jul 15 2008, 06:37 PM~11097168
> *DAMN BRO......I REMEMBER THEM DAYS.....THIS CONCERT IS GONNA BRING FLASHBACK TO THE OLD DAYS......BUT SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW.....JUS HOPE VISALIAS GOT SUM FINE LOOKING HYNAS :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 HAVE A GOOD TIME FAM SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE I HAVE A CARWASH TO GO TO ON THAT DAY  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBnEAWTNPXs
ENJOY


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

DONT FORGET TO PRE-REGISTER, THE DEADLINE IS JULY 26TH. ITS ONLY 10 DAYS AWAY. PRE-REG ASAP. ITS GONNA BE A HOT DAY, SO INSURE YOUR INDOOR SPACE TODAY.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

can't stop won't stop... See u there jente......


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Jul 15 2008, 05:37 PM~11097168
> *DAMN BRO......I REMEMBER THEM DAYS.....THIS CONCERT IS GONNA BRING FLASHBACK TO THE OLD DAYS......BUT SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW.....JUS HOPE VISALIAS GOT SUM FINE LOOKING HYNAS :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *



Don't trip, StreetLow will take care of that :biggrin: were going to pull them out of every corner of the Valley :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 16 2008, 08:45 PM~11107757
> *Don't trip, StreetLow will take care of that  :biggrin:  were going to pull them out of every corner of the Valley  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Jul 15 2008, 06:37 PM~11097168
> *DAMN BRO......I REMEMBER THEM DAYS.....THIS CONCERT IS GONNA BRING FLASHBACK TO THE OLD DAYS......BUT SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW.....JUS HOPE VISALIAS GOT SUM FINE LOOKING HYNAS :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


OOOH DAAAAM IM GONNA HAVE TO BRING BOY GEORGE TO MY NEXT SHOW
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpFmEvdJjvw
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 16 2008, 07:45 PM~11107757
> *Don't trip, StreetLow will take care of that  :biggrin:  were going to pull them out of every corner of the Valley  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 16 2008, 08:45 PM~11107757
> *Don't trip, StreetLow will take care of that  :biggrin:  were going to pull them out of every corner of the Valley  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Club Nueveau:

Jealousy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQHBXsra_ZY&feature=related



The Dazz Band:

Joystick:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l58kUbeCeT4

Visalia First Assembly, Featuring the Fifty1Fifty Kustomz CAR CLUB!!
http://www.youtube.com/user/VisaliafirstAssembly


Fifty1Fifty Kustomz:
http://www.youtube.com/user/fifty1fiftykustomz

Singled Out Ministries:
http://www.youtube.com/user/SingledOutMinistry

Visalia First Assembly of God: www.v1ag.com


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Gottttssss to show some LUV to the DJ's, Dem Boyz, can scratch.............



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JktGsJzYn4


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rubNSY7UANg
cool jam whip it  whish you guys the best


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:    :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Jun 27 2008, 05:48 PM~10966191
> *TICKETS ARE GOING TO B $15. IN ADVANCE AND $20. AT THE DOOR
> YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW ,THE DAZZ BAND AND CLUB NEUVOE :biggrin: IT'Z GOING TO BE HOTT BUT THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE  EVEN HOTTER , SO GET YOUR TICKETS AND IF YOUR BRINGING YOUR RIDE DON'T FORGET TO PRE REG.  $35. pre reg $40. day of show
> HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE :biggrin:
> *


 thanks for info :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 16 2008, 09:45 PM~11107757
> *Don't trip, StreetLow will take care of that  :biggrin:  were going to pull them out of every corner of the Valley  :biggrin:
> *


bring CHOLE ! ! ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MAKE SURE U ALL STOP BY THE CHOLO DJ'S BOOTH FOR YOUR CLUB NUVEAUX CD FOR ONLY $5. ALSO DANNY DE LA PAZ WILL BE THERE WITH ME SIGNING DVD'S AND PICTURES OF AMERICAN ME AND BLVD. NIGHTS.


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 21 2008, 07:51 AM~11137974
> *MAKE SURE U ALL STOP BY THE CHOLO DJ'S BOOTH FOR YOUR CLUB NUVEAUX CD FOR ONLY $5. ALSO DANNY DE LA PAZ WILL BE THERE WITH ME SIGNING DVD'S AND PICTURES OF AMERICAN ME AND BLVD. NIGHTS.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

ONLY 5 MORE DAYS LEFT FOR PRE-REG..........


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2008, 12:07 PM~11149453
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vpfifty1fifty_@Jul 21 2008, 06:32 PM~11143148
> *ONLY 5 MORE DAYS LEFT FOR PRE-REG..........
> *


SENT 2DAY,,FUCKING MAILMAN BETTER TREAT THEM AS A PRIORITY :guns: 

CARNALES UNIDOS WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Jul 20 2008, 03:14 PM~11133717
> *bring CHOLE ! ! !  :thumbsup:
> *



I talked to Chole, she said she was down. Were also taking a few more ladies out there with us plus we'll be inviting some others to meet us out there.


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 22 2008, 10:07 PM~11155464
> *I talked to Chole, she said she was down. Were also taking a few more ladies out there with us plus we'll be inviting some others to meet us out there.
> *



TTT

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 22 2008, 10:07 PM~11155464
> *I talked to Chole, she said she was down. Were also taking a few more ladies out there with us plus we'll be inviting some others to meet us out there.
> *



all of us?


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 22 2008, 09:12 PM~11154959
> *SENT 2DAY,,FUCKING MAILMAN BETTER TREAT THEM AS A PRIORITY :guns:
> 
> CARNALES UNIDOS WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE
> *


glad to hear my CARNALES UNIDOS brothers are gonna represent, gracias..... see you guys there.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you guys and gals there......


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vpfifty1fifty_@Jul 23 2008, 07:21 PM~11163205
> *glad to hear my CARNALES UNIDOS brothers are gonna represent, gracias..... see you guys there.
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ANOTHER CHANCE TO GIVE SHOD MY LOGO


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 23 2008, 09:06 PM~11164185
> *ANOTHER CHANCE TO GIVE SHOD MY LOGO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

YUP YUP


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 23 2008, 07:25 PM~11163252
> *see you guys and gals there......
> *



:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ITS TOO LATE TO STOP IT ESE!!


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 22 2008, 11:07 PM~11155464
> *I talked to Chole, she said she was down. Were also taking a few more ladies out there with us plus we'll be inviting some others to meet us out there.
> *


cool , dont for get to tell her who put that 1ST requist to meet her LOL :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

1 MORE DAY FOR PRE-REG


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vpfifty1fifty_@Jul 24 2008, 04:18 PM~11171018
> *1 MORE DAY FOR PRE-REG
> *


 hno: hno: hno: 
DID YOU GET OURS YET :uh:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

cover 1 of 2 Issue 3









cover 2 of 2 Issue 3


















1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023

Paypal: [email protected]

don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2008, 07:20 PM~11172437
> *cover 1 of 2 Issue 3
> 
> 
> ...



see you at the show :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 24 2008, 07:19 PM~11172427
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> DID YOU GET OURS YET :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: yup yup, gotcha covered..... rest assured, you can enjoy the show INDOORS!!!!! thanks again, c-ya there!


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 23 2008, 02:36 PM~11161299
> *all of us?
> *


everybody but you :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vpfifty1fifty_@Jul 25 2008, 06:46 PM~11180847
> *:biggrin: yup yup, gotcha covered..... rest assured, you can enjoy the show INDOORS!!!!! thanks again, c-ya there!
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 25 2008, 07:01 PM~11180938
> *everybody but you  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: 2 MORE WEEKS EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Jul 27 2008, 01:32 PM~11190494
> *:biggrin: 2 MORE WEEKS EVERYONE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

HOPE its another great Central Valley show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2008, 07:20 PM~11172437
> *cover 1 of 2 Issue 3
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to get them :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DONT TRIP AIN'TNOBODY OF COURSE IT'S GONNA BE ANOTHER GOOD CENTRAL VALLEY SHOW. FIRST OF ALL 5150 KUSTOMZ IS THROWING IT, THEN YOU GOT CLUB NUVEAUX, ADD THE DAZZ BAND, AND, ARE YOU LISTENING? AND, THE CHOLO DJ, ALONG WITH DANNY DE LA PAZ.
NOT TO MENTION ALL THE FIRME ASS RANFLAS UP THERE!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 28 2008, 12:13 PM~11197197
> *HOPE its another great Central Valley show :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


FIFTY 1 FIFTY = A GREAT CETRAL VALLEY SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 28 2008, 12:24 PM~11197302
> *DONT TRIP AIN'TNOBODY OF COURSE IT'S GONNA BE ANOTHER GOOD CENTRAL VALLEY SHOW. FIRST OF ALL 5150 KUSTOMZ IS THROWING IT, THEN YOU GOT CLUB NUVEAUX, ADD THE DAZZ BAND, AND, ARE YOU LISTENING? AND, THE CHOLO DJ, ALONG WITH DANNY DE LA PAZ.
> NOT TO MENTION ALL THE FIRME ASS RANFLAS UP THERE!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Hey Cholo whats up hope to see you there need some Ralphie Pagan? hope its spelled right. :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

RALFI PAGAN, U GOT IT HOMIE @ N/C, C'MON BY.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

GOING TO TRY AND MAKE THIS SHOW!


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jul 29 2008, 03:37 AM~11204070
> *GOING TO TRY AND MAKE THIS SHOW!
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 28 2008, 12:24 PM~11197302
> *DONT TRIP AIN'TNOBODY OF COURSE IT'S GONNA BE ANOTHER GOOD CENTRAL VALLEY SHOW. FIRST OF ALL 5150 KUSTOMZ IS THROWING IT, THEN YOU GOT CLUB NUVEAUX, ADD THE DAZZ BAND, AND, ARE YOU LISTENING? AND, THE CHOLO DJ, ALONG WITH DANNY DE LA PAZ.
> NOT TO MENTION ALL THE FIRME ASS RANFLAS UP THERE!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

we at o.g rider will be there covering this show, and will have our new dvd volume 20 on hand, see you all there. this is going to be a great show. dont miss it.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 30 2008, 06:30 PM~11219436
> *we at o.g rider will be there covering this show, and will have our new dvd volume 20 on hand, see you all there. this is going to be a great show. dont miss it.
> *


is that the one with our show on it?????


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

yes yes yes . and its my best dvd ever.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 30 2008, 07:26 PM~11219865
> *yes yes yes . and its my best dvd ever.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

ONLY 10 MORE DAYS TO GO TILL SHOWTIME  hno:  hno: :wow:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vpfifty1fifty_@Jul 30 2008, 09:20 PM~11220942
> *ONLY 10 MORE DAYS TO GO TILL SHOWTIME   hno:    hno:  :wow:
> *


THIS SHOW AND THE STREET LOW ARE ARE GOING TOP BE REAL GOOD. YOU CANT MISS THEM BOOTH. ILL BE FILMING THEM BOOTH AND WILL HAVE OUR NEW DVD THERE AS WELL.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 30 2008, 09:12 PM~11221462
> *THIS SHOW AND THE STREET LOW ARE ARE GOING TOP BE REAL GOOD. YOU CANT MISS THEM BOOTH. ILL BE FILMING THEM BOOTH AND WILL HAVE OUR NEW DVD THERE AS WELL.
> 
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 28 2008, 06:02 PM~11200367
> *RALFI PAGAN, U GOT IT HOMIE @ N/C, C'MON BY.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 30 2008, 06:30 PM~11219436
> *we at o.g rider will be there covering this show, and will have our new dvd volume 20 on hand, see you all there. this is going to be a great show. dont miss it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

did I mention I'm going to this show? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 08:27 AM~11223397
> *did I mention I'm going to this show?  :biggrin:
> *


See you there Jess :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 31 2008, 08:53 AM~11223551
> *See you there Jess  :biggrin:
> *




maybe Steven has not called be back  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 10:31 AM~11224313
> *maybe Steven has not called be back    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

well be there


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 08:27 AM~11223397
> *did I mention I'm going to this show?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 31 2008, 10:00 PM~11230832
> *      well be there
> *


dont foget to bring martha/cook 1970


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ALMOST TIME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 10:31 AM~11224313
> *maybe Steven has not called be back    :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: YOU KNOW WE GOT YOU COVERED HOMIE :biggrin: WE GOT YOU SET UP NEXT TO THE CHOLO DJ  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

1 week 2 go........


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vpfifty1fifty_@Aug 2 2008, 02:32 PM~11242410
> *1 week 2 go........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

O.G.RIDER IN THE HOUSE WITH OUT NEW DVD VOLUME 20 AND ITS THE BEST ONE EVER. YOULL SEE, CANT BE BEAT BUY ANYBODY'S.

ALL 2008 FOOTAGE AT THE BEST SHOW.S


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 3 2008, 06:32 AM~11245787
> *O.G.RIDER IN THE HOUSE WITH OUT NEW DVD VOLUME 20 AND ITS THE BEST ONE EVER. YOULL SEE, CANT BE BEAT BUY ANYBODY'S.
> 
> ALL 2008 FOOTAGE AT THE BEST SHOW.S
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 3 2008, 06:32 AM~11245787
> *O.G.RIDER IN THE HOUSE WITH OUT NEW DVD VOLUME 20 AND ITS THE BEST ONE EVER. YOULL SEE, CANT BE BEAT BUY ANYBODY'S.
> 
> ALL 2008 FOOTAGE AT THE BEST SHOW.S
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 3 2008, 09:25 PM~11250615
> *WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: pick up mine at the show 8/9


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

5 MORE DAYS AND WILL BE THERE.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Aug 1 2008, 04:37 PM~11237067
> *:biggrin: YOU KNOW WE GOT YOU COVERED HOMIE :biggrin: WE GOT YOU SET UP NEXT TO THE CHOLO DJ   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WERE THERE THIS WEEKEND 4 SURE AND THEN THE FRESNO SHOW.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

king of the streets
sponsored by 
shark side , rs hydraulics
street low and air lock ups .
date/ saturday august 31 , 2008
time/ 12 pm to 5 pm 
place/ at rs hydraulics
701 kings row
unit b # 23 
san jose califas , 95112
cash pricez for hop only ..........


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Aug 1 2008, 05:37 PM~11237067
> *:biggrin: YOU KNOW WE GOT YOU COVERED HOMIE :biggrin: WE GOT YOU SET UP NEXT TO THE CHOLO DJ   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


don't forget us...we'll be there bright and early on saturday .....


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vpfifty1fifty_@Jul 24 2008, 04:18 PM~11171018
> *1 MORE DAY FOR PRE-REG
> *


Does that mean they won't have registration at the door??? :dunno:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

IS THERE ROOM FOR CHERRY 64 INDOOR LET ME KNOW,JUST FINISHED THE CAR


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 5 2008, 01:39 AM~11262483
> *IS THERE ROOM FOR CHERRY 64 INDOOR LET ME KNOW,JUST FINISHED THE CAR
> *


ILL BE THERE FRIDAY AT 6:00 PM BE THERE AT THAT TIME TRINO AND ILL GET YOU INSIDE 4 SURE, UR MY MASCOTT LOWRIDER IM INSIDE AS WELL BY THE MAIN STAGE, IT WILL BE NICE TO SEE YOU. AND UR CAR. MARTHA WILL BE WITH ME THIS WEEKEND BRING UR WIFE WELL PARTY FRIDAY NIGHT.


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 3 2008, 09:25 PM~11250615
> *WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 5 2008, 01:39 AM~11262483
> *IS THERE ROOM FOR CHERRY 64 INDOOR LET ME KNOW,JUST FINISHED THE CAR
> *



:biggrin: FOR SURE HOMIE, WE,LL MAKE SURE YOUR INSIDE,ASK 4 STEVE  
I'LL TAKE CARE OF IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 5 2008, 12:16 AM~11262312
> *Does that mean they won't have registration at the door??? :dunno:
> *


WE,LL STILL HAVE REG. AT THE DOOR ON FRI. FOR GETTING INDOOR ,AND WERE GOING TO HAVE REG ON SAT 2.SO YOU DON,T HAVE 2 WORRY ABOUT REG IF YOU DIDN,T PRE REG. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 5 2008, 01:39 AM~11262483
> *IS THERE ROOM FOR CHERRY 64 INDOOR LET ME KNOW,JUST FINISHED THE CAR
> *




:no: :no: :no: :biggrin: 


como estas homie?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 5 2008, 01:39 AM~11262483
> *IS THERE ROOM FOR CHERRY 64 INDOOR LET ME KNOW,JUST FINISHED THE CAR
> *


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Aug 5 2008, 07:02 AM~11263046
> *:biggrin: FOR SURE HOMIE, WE,LL MAKE SURE YOUR INSIDE,ASK 4 STEVE
> I'LL TAKE CARE OF IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro,ill be there


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 5 2008, 01:13 PM~11266015
> *thanks bro,ill be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

HEY STEVE.....WHAT TIME DO U THINK THE CONCERT IS GONNA GET UNDERWAY?


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Aug 5 2008, 07:06 AM~11263056
> *WE,LL STILL HAVE REG. AT THE DOOR ON FRI. FOR GETTING INDOOR ,AND WERE GOING TO HAVE REG ON SAT 2.SO YOU DON,T HAVE 2 WORRY ABOUT REG IF YOU DIDN,T PRE REG. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks vato,I'd hate to drive there from San Diego to realize we couldn't get in. :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

HEY I JUST PICK ALL THE REDS HYDROS 4 THE RAFFEL. 
REALLY GOOD SHIT, GOT SOME ALL CHROME PUMPS CYLINDERS TWO SETS CUPS DOUNUTS ALL KIND OF GOOD SHIT SPONSORED BY REDS HYDRAULICS, BIG THANKS TWO SCOTT FROM REDS.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks like i'm gonna miss out on a really good show!


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 5 2008, 06:44 PM~11269090
> *   Looks like i'm gonna miss out on a really good show!
> *



WHY DO U HAVE TO MISS THIS SHOW ITS SATURDAY.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 5 2008, 06:44 PM~11269090
> *   Looks like i'm gonna miss out on a really good show!
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wut time does the show starts?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GOOD LUCK 5150 KUSTOMZ
WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 6 2008, 09:03 AM~11273451
> *GOOD LUCK 5150 KUSTOMZ
> WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT
> *





:uh: :uh: 

u were going 2 b my vecino


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

comming 2 you soon


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

THIS IS THE BEST SHOW THIS WEEKEND DONT MISS IT.


----------



## stitchtcm (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello,

I am interested in coming to the show this Saturday. My question is, and I hope that I don't get laughed at to bad, lol, is there an import class? I drive a 2006 Scion xB and would love to drive up and show my ride. But I don't know if this show is open to all vehicles or just certain ones. Please let me know as I am interested in this show.

Thank you,

Thomas McKie
Bakersfield, Ca.


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 6 2008, 11:37 AM~11274682
> *WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
> ...


  LOOKS GOOD
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stitchtcm_@Aug 6 2008, 04:15 PM~11276703
> *Hello,
> 
> I am interested in coming to the show this Saturday.  My question is, and I hope that I don't get laughed at to bad, lol, is there an import class?  I drive a 2006 Scion xB and would love to drive up and show my ride.  But I don't know if this show is open to all vehicles or just certain ones.  Please let me know as I am interested in this show.
> ...




yes theres a class for you. check ur email bro 


see you there pass the word out there for us that we have the class for Scion Xb


atomic 


dta customz


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GET DOWN O.G. RIDER


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 5 2008, 05:44 PM~11269090
> *   Looks like i'm gonna miss out on a really good show!
> *


u gonna be at the fresno show


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin: :


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ THIS WEEKEND. WE WERE LOOKING FORWARD TO ATTENDING THIS SHOW BUT DUE TO SOME SHADY BUSINESS WE WILL NOT BE SUPPORTING THIS SHOW OR ANY FUTURE EVENTS. I WANT TO STATE THAT IT WAS NOTHING DONE DIRECTLY TO OUR CAR CLUB BUT TO MY GIRLFRIEND'S TATTOO SHOP. SHE WAS PERSONALLY ASKED TO EXCLUSIVELY HAVE HER TATTOO SHOP HAVE A BOOTH AT THE SHOW AFTER HER SHOP HAD DONE SOME TATTOO WORK ON A MEMBER AND FAMILY. A CONTRACT WAS SIGNED AND SEVERAL CALLS WERE MADE TO COME GET THE MONEY FOR THE BOOTH AS PLANNED AND WEEKS AND WEEKS WENT BY AND NOTHING. THEN TODAY SHE WAS CALLED AFTER SHE LEFT A MESSAGE TO ASK IF SHE COULD GET US SOME PRE-REG. FORMS FOR THE SHOW AND THEY TOLD HER THAT SHE WAS NOT GOING TO BE ABLE TO GET A BOOTH FOR HER TATTOO SHOP BECAUSE THEY HAD GIVEN THE SPOT TO A SHOP OUT OF TOWN INSTEAD. THEY TRIED TO PLAY IT OFF LIKE THEY JUST GOT ALL OF THE PAPERWORK TODAY WHEN THEY HAD IT FOR QUITE SOME TIME. ALL OF THIS THREE DAYS BEFORE THE SHOW AND AFTER THE CONTRACT WAS SIGNED SOME TIME AGO AND EVEN PROVIDED HER CITY TAX LICENSE. HER SHOP WAS GIVING THEM SO MUCH PROMOTION FOR THIS SHOW BY TELLING HER CUSTOMERS TO COME TO THE SHOW AND SUPPORT IT AND GET TATTED. THE FLYERS THAT WERE GIVEN TO HER ASKING FOR SPONSORS SAID " WHEN WE HAVE EVENTS LIKE THESE , IT BRINGS VISITORS TO OUR COMMUNITY AND *IN RETURN IT HELPS OUT ALL THE LOCAL BUSINESSES* AND SHOWS THAT WE TAKE PRIDE OUR COMMUNITY" AND THEN HER LOCAL BUSINESS GETS BURNED JUST TO HAVE AN OUT OF TOWN BUSINESS TAKE HER PLACE. I DON'T MEAN TO DISRESPECT ANYONE BUT THIS WAS REALLY SHADY ON THEIR PART BY BURNING A LOCAL BUSINESS WHO REALLY SUPPORTS THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT, THIS SHOW AND DID EVERYTHING NECESSARY TO GET THE BOOTH SHE WAS PROMISED. SHE EVEN TATTED A FEW OF THEIR FAMILY MEMBERS IN THE TIME THIS WAS ALL SUPPOSED TO BE FINALIZED. ONCE AGAIN THIS WAS NOT DONE TO ANY OF MY CLUB OR CLUB MEMBERZ BUT MY GIRL SUPPORTZ US SO IN TURN WE MUST SUPPORT HER. IT IS REALLY A SHAME BECAUSE WE HERE IN VISALIA DON'T GET MANY SHOWS AND THEN ONE COMES ALONG THAT WE WERE REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO AND SOMETHING LIKE THIS HAS TO RUIN IT. NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE AND WE HOPE YOU HAVE A SUCCESSFUL SHOW BUT WE WILL NOT BE SUPPORTING THIS SHOW AND POSSIBLY ANY FUTURE SHOWS OR EVENTS.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 6 2008, 03:29 PM~11276813
> * LOOKS GOOD
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lo limpias


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Aug 6 2008, 09:34 PM~11280388
> *GOOD LUCK TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ THIS WEEKEND. WE WERE LOOKING FORWARD TO ATTENDING THIS SHOW BUT DUE TO SOME SHADY BUSINESS WE WILL NOT BE SUPPORTING THIS SHOW OR ANY FUTURE EVENTS. I WANT TO STATE THAT IT WAS NOTHING DONE DIRECTLY TO OUR CAR CLUB BUT TO MY GIRLFRIEND'S TATTOO SHOP. SHE WAS PERSONALLY ASKED TO EXCLUSIVELY HAVE HER TATTOO SHOP HAVE A BOOTH AT THE SHOW AFTER HER SHOP HAD DONE SOME TATTOO WORK ON A MEMBER AND FAMILY. A CONTRACT WAS SIGNED AND SEVERAL CALLS WERE MADE TO COME GET THE MONEY FOR THE BOOTH AS PLANNED AND WEEKS AND WEEKS WENT BY AND NOTHING. THEN TODAY SHE WAS CALLED AFTER SHE LEFT A MESSAGE TO ASK IF SHE COULD GET US SOME PRE-REG. FORMS FOR THE SHOW AND THEY TOLD HER THAT SHE WAS NOT GOING TO BE ABLE TO GET A BOOTH FOR HER TATTOO SHOP BECAUSE THEY HAD GIVEN THE SPOT TO A SHOP OUT OF TOWN INSTEAD. THEY TRIED TO PLAY IT OFF LIKE THEY JUST GOT ALL OF THE PAPERWORK TODAY WHEN THEY HAD IT FOR QUITE SOME TIME. ALL OF THIS THREE DAYS BEFORE THE SHOW AND AFTER THE CONTRACT WAS SIGNED SOME TIME AGO AND EVEN PROVIDED HER CITY TAX LICENSE. HER SHOP WAS GIVING THEM SO MUCH PROMOTION FOR THIS SHOW BY TELLING HER CUSTOMERS TO COME TO THE SHOW AND SUPPORT IT AND GET TATTED. THE FLYERS THAT WERE GIVEN TO HER ASKING FOR SPONSORS SAID " WHEN WE HAVE EVENTS LIKE THESE , IT BRINGS VISITORS TO OUR COMMUNITY AND IN RETURN IT HELPS OUT ALL THE LOCAL BUSINESSES AND SHOWS THAT WE TAKE PRIDE OUR COMMUNITY" AND THEN HER LOCAL BUSINESS GETS BURNED JUST TO HAVE AN OUT OF TOWN BUSINESS TAKE HER PLACE. I DON'T MEAN TO DISRESPECT ANYONE BUT THIS WAS REALLY SHADY ON THEIR PART BY BURNING A LOCAL BUSINESS WHO REALLY SUPPORTS THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT, THIS SHOW AND DID EVERYTHING NECESSARY TO GET THE BOOTH SHE WAS PROMISED. SHE EVEN TATTED A FEW OF THEIR FAMILY MEMBERS IN THE TIME THIS WAS ALL SUPPOSED TO BE FINALIZED. ONCE AGAIN THIS WAS NOT DONE TO ANY OF MY CLUB OR CLUB MEMBERZ BUT MY GIRL SUPPORTZ US SO IN TURN WE MUST SUPPORT HER. IT IS REALLY A SHAME BECAUSE WE HERE IN VISALIA DON'T GET MANY SHOWS AND THEN ONE COMES ALONG THAT WE WERE REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO AND SOMETHING LIKE THIS HAS TO RUIN IT. NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE AND WE HOPE YOU HAVE A SUCCESSFUL SHOW BUT WE WILL NOT BE SUPPORTING THIS SHOW AND POSSIBLY ANY FUTURE SHOWS OR EVENTS.
> *





im sorry you feel that way but in our defense we had already promised the spot to the other tattooist as an exclusive he had paid for his spot back in march and he also is one of our sponsors there was nothing shady about it and should you decide to reconsider youre subject of support we would gladly accept you with open arms


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Aug 6 2008, 10:09 PM~11280723
> *im sorry you feel that way but in our defense we had already promised the spot to the other tattooist as an exclusive he had paid for his spot back in march and he also is one of our sponsors there was nothing shady about it and should you decide to reconsider youre subject of support we would gladly accept you with open arms
> *


IF THIS OTHER ARTIST WAS PROMISED EXCLUSIVE RIGHTS AT THIS SHOW BACK IN MARCH THEN WHY DID SOMEONE COME TO HER SHOP WITHIN THE LAST MONTH TO TWO MONTHS AND ASK HER FOR SPONSORSHIP AND A BOOTH WITH EXCLUSIVE RIGHTS TO HER SHOP ASSURING HER THAT HER SHOP WOULD BE THE ONLY SHOP THERE? WHY WAS A CONTRACT SIGNED AND WHY WAIT UNTIL 3 DAYS BEFORE THE SHOW TO BREAK THE NEWS TO HER? A FEW PEOPLE AFFILIATED WITH YOUR CLUB GOT TATTED THERE RECENTLY SO WHY WASN'T SHE TOLD AT THAT TIME THAT YOU HAD ALREADY PROMISED THE SPOT TO ANOTHER SHOP BACK IN MARCH? I JUST WANTED TO SAY WHAT I HAD TO SAY, NO HARD FEELINGS, WHAT'S DONE IS DONE THERE IS NO TURNING BACK SO I WILL END IT NOW WITH NO ANIMOSITY. GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOW


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Aug 6 2008, 10:25 PM~11280906
> *IF THIS OTHER ARTIST WAS PROMISED EXCLUSIVE RIGHTS AT THIS SHOW BACK IN MARCH THEN WHY DID SOMEONE COME TO HER SHOP WITHIN THE LAST MONTH TO TWO MONTHS AND ASK HER FOR SPONSORSHIP AND A BOOTH WITH EXCLUSIVE RIGHTS TO HER SHOP ASSURING HER THAT HER SHOP WOULD BE THE ONLY SHOP THERE? WHY WAS A CONTRACT SIGNED AND WHY WAIT UNTIL 3 DAYS BEFORE THE SHOW TO BREAK THE NEWS TO HER? A FEW PEOPLE AFFILIATED WITH YOUR CLUB GOT TATTED THERE RECENTLY SO WHY WASN'T SHE TOLD AT THAT TIME THAT YOU HAD ALREADY PROMISED THE SPOT TO ANOTHER SHOP BACK IN MARCH? I JUST WANTED TO SAY WHAT I HAD TO SAY, NO HARD FEELINGS, WHAT'S DONE IS DONE THERE IS NO TURNING BACK SO I WILL END IT NOW WITH NO ANIMOSITY. GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOW
> *




THERE WAS MORE THAN ONE PERSON PROMOTING THE SHOW AND OBVIOUSLY THERE WAS MISCOMMUNICATION SOMEWHERE ALONG THE LINE AND OUR SINCEREST APPOLIGIES TO YOURE GIRL AND HER BUSINESS AND FOR THE RECORD YOURE ARTISTS DO KICK ASS WORK I JUST RECENTLY SEEN SOME OF YOURE WORK AND WE WILL STILL CONTINUE TO SEND BUSINESS YOURE WAY 
AND YOURE RITE NO HARD FEELINGS!!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I DIDNT PRE REG. SO WHAT TIME SHOULD I GET THERE AND HOW MUCH IS THE ENTRY FEE?


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Aug 6 2008, 11:49 PM~11281595
> *I DIDNT PRE REG. SO WHAT TIME SHOULD I GET THERE AND HOW MUCH IS THE ENTRY FEE?
> *


IF YOU GET THERE ON FRIDAY, BE THERE BY 4:30PM WERE GOING TO OPEN THE GATES AT 5:00 FOR ANY 1 THAT WANTS TO TRY TO BE INDOORS,IF NOT ON SATURDAY WE WILL BE OPENING THE GATES AT 7 IN THE MORNING  IF YOU GET THERE ON FRIDAY WE WILL GIVE YOU THE PRE REG PRICE OF $35.BUT ON SAT IT WILL BE $40.AT THE GATE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 2 MORE DAYZ!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE  THIS SHOW WILL BE OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Aug 7 2008, 02:34 AM~11282253
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: 2 MORE DAYZ!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE  THIS SHOW WILL BE OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



HES TELLING THE TRUTH, !!!!  
THERES SO MUCH HYPE ABOUT THIS SHOW, :biggrin: 
ITS GOING TO BE CRACKING 4 SURE. TONS OF GIRLS , HOPPING, CONCERT. :biggrin: 
EVERYBODY I KNOW IS GOING,  
THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YEAR, DONT MISS THE STREET LOW SHOW THE FOLLING WEEKEND ILL BE THERE AS WELL FILMING FOR OUR DVD 21 COMMING SOON.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ALMOST SHOWTIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 7 2008, 05:58 AM~11282498
> *HES TELLING THE TRUTH, !!!!
> THERES SO MUCH HYPE ABOUT THIS SHOW,  :biggrin:
> ITS GOING TO BE CRACKING 4 SURE. TONS OF GIRLS , HOPPING, CONCERT. :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm gonna be able to go to this show... Dad said it okay!! lol He he he
Cleared my plans, See you all there this Saturday.. It's about to go down!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 10:58 AM~11284338
> *I'm gonna be able to go to this show... Dad said it okay!! lol He he he
> Cleared my plans, See you all there this Saturday.. It's about to go down!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 7 2008, 12:01 PM~11284379
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *




X2


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 6 2008, 06:06 PM~11278329
> *u gonna be at the fresno show
> *


Sure am!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 7 2008, 12:20 PM~11285051
> *X2
> 
> *


Thanks for the support!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 10:58 AM~11284338
> *I'm gonna be able to go to this show... Dad said it okay!! lol He he he
> Cleared my plans, See you all there this Saturday.. It's about to go down!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 5 2008, 05:19 AM~11262933
> *ILL BE THERE FRIDAY AT 6:00 PM BE THERE AT THAT TIME TRINO AND ILL GET YOU INSIDE 4 SURE, UR MY MASCOTT LOWRIDER IM INSIDE AS WELL BY THE MAIN STAGE, IT WILL BE NICE TO SEE YOU. AND UR CAR. MARTHA WILL BE WITH ME THIS WEEKEND BRING UR WIFE WELL PARTY FRIDAY NIGHT.
> *


where the party at :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 01:30 PM~11285147
> *Thanks for the support!
> *




by the way girl nice meeting u at the King City Car show last week. i know that dunk tank got you all wet. 


thankz for the pic Girl


see u at the show



atomic 

dta customz


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 7 2008, 08:08 AM~11283039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 7 2008, 08:45 AM~11283281
> *ALMOST SHOWTIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 10:58 AM~11284338
> *I'm gonna be able to go to this show... Dad said it okay!! lol He he he
> Cleared my plans, See you all there this Saturday.. It's about to go down!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 09:58 AM~11284338
> *I'm gonna be able to go to this show... Dad said it okay!! lol He he he
> Cleared my plans, See you all there this Saturday.. It's about to go down!
> *


tell ur dad thank u :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 7 2008, 06:39 PM~11288444
> *tell ur dad thank u :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 7 2008, 04:05 PM~11287075
> *where the party at :biggrin:
> *


at my hotel room . or a club im not sure yet. but will make one 4 sure.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

See you People out In Visalia Sat.. :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 7 2008, 06:39 PM~11288444
> *tell ur dad thank u :biggrin:
> *


anytime :0 lol


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 7 2008, 09:21 PM~11290052
> *anytime  :0 lol
> *


Ha Ha I'm gonna tell Trish you said that!! :0 :0


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

will there be a sports/muscle car class????how about a under construction class too?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Aug 7 2008, 02:29 AM~11282249
> *IF YOU GET THERE ON FRIDAY, BE THERE BY 4:30PM WERE GOING TO OPEN THE GATES AT 5:00 FOR ANY 1 THAT WANTS TO TRY TO BE INDOORS,IF NOT ON SATURDAY WE WILL BE OPENING THE GATES AT 7 IN THE MORNING  IF YOU GET THERE ON FRIDAY WE WILL GIVE YOU THE PRE REG PRICE OF $35.BUT ON SAT IT WILL BE $40.AT THE GATE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS FOR THE INFO BRO. I'M GOING TO TRY AND MAKE IT TOMORROW THEN! :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Aug 6 2008, 11:25 PM~11280906
> *IF THIS OTHER ARTIST WAS PROMISED EXCLUSIVE RIGHTS AT THIS SHOW BACK IN MARCH THEN WHY DID SOMEONE COME TO HER SHOP WITHIN THE LAST MONTH TO TWO MONTHS AND ASK HER FOR SPONSORSHIP AND A BOOTH WITH EXCLUSIVE RIGHTS TO HER SHOP ASSURING HER THAT HER SHOP WOULD BE THE ONLY SHOP THERE? WHY WAS A CONTRACT SIGNED AND WHY WAIT UNTIL 3 DAYS BEFORE THE SHOW TO BREAK THE NEWS TO HER? A FEW PEOPLE AFFILIATED WITH YOUR CLUB GOT TATTED THERE RECENTLY SO WHY WASN'T SHE TOLD AT THAT TIME THAT YOU HAD ALREADY PROMISED THE SPOT TO ANOTHER SHOP BACK IN MARCH? I JUST WANTED TO SAY WHAT I HAD TO SAY, NO HARD FEELINGS, WHAT'S DONE IS DONE THERE IS NO TURNING BACK SO I WILL END IT NOW WITH NO ANIMOSITY. GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOW
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

its still going to be a big show. hope to see you all out there 4 sure. 
im leaveing tonite ill be there me self at 6:00 pm with my new dvd,


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 8 2008, 05:54 AM~11291836
> *its still going to be a big show.  hope to see you all out there 4 sure.
> im leaveing tonite ill be there me self at 6:00 pm with my new dvd,
> *


Have a safe drive!


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

HAVE A GOOD ONE VISALIA.....WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

SEE YOU GUYS TONITE LIKE AROUND 5:30.....


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 09:35 PM~11290178
> *Ha Ha I'm gonna tell Trish you said that!! :0  :0
> *


ur wrong 4 that 1 girl. :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

HAVE A GOOD ONE GUYS CANT MAKE IT SEE YOU AT THE FOLLOWING SHOW NEXT WEEK AT THE _*THE SHOW OF THE YEAR*_
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

how much 2 enter the hop just dippin will be there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Aug 8 2008, 11:35 AM~11294709
> *how much 2 enter the hop        just dippin will be there :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


45 bucks bro.....bring down all the hoppers.......its gonna be the
show of the year!!!!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

whats the catogorys on bikes?


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 6 2008, 01:08 PM~11275585
> *comming  2  you  soon
> 
> 
> ...


bring it...







see you there...
:wave: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

LEAVING RIGHT THIS MINUTE. LATE. IM LATE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

just got back from move in looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 8 2008, 11:22 AM~11294061
> *HAVE A GOOD ONE GUYS CANT MAKE IT SEE YOU AT THE FOLLOWING SHOW NEXT WEEK AT THE THE SHOW OF THE YEAR
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 8 2008, 07:34 PM~11297595
> *LEAVING RIGHT THIS MINUTE. LATE. IM LATE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

see ya guys tomorow


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

HAVE A GOOD ONE :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_*ANY WORD ON THE SHOW OF THE YEAR YET POST PICS PLEASE*_ 
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

HOP CONCERT CARS EVERYTHING POST IT UP HOMIES


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Just got back nice cars not alot of people


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 9 2008, 05:13 PM~11302211
> *ANY WORD ON THE SHOW OF THE YEAR YET POST PICS PLEASE
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 9 2008, 08:49 PM~11303694
> *Just got back nice cars not alot of people
> *


  HOW WAS THE CONCERT FAM WAS IT COOL


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBnEAWTNPXs
:0  WAITING SOMEONE POST UP


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

DAM THIS WAS A GOOD SHOW 5150. GOT DAM DAT 64 CONVERTIBLE CHEVY IMPALA DA RED ONE, WAS FUKIN BAD ASS. WITH ALL DA INGRAVING I HELLA ENJOYED THIS SHOW I WILL B @ DA NEXT ONE. MAYBE ILL PLACE @ DAT SHOW WITH DA TOWN CAR


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

THANK YOU CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. HAD A HELL OF A TIME..GREAT SHOW LOTS OF TIGHT RIDES

SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

x2 good show, had fun


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

ILL POST PICS UP LATER MY ASS IS BEING LAZY RIGHT NOW


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

good show i took 2nd in street muscle car class ,just wish more hoppers would have shown up there was only 2  but i still had a cool time met a cool ass club from bakersfield called hoodlums...i'll be at the next one they throw and will recomind others to go too.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

what was the inches on the hop


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

COOL CANT WAIT TO SEE PICS HOW WAS THE CONCERT HOMIES


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 9 2008, 10:52 PM~11304365
> *COOL CANT WAIT TO SEE PICS HOW WAS THE CONCERT HOMIES
> *


concert was cool :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SEPT. 7TH CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
WIENERSCHNITZEL'S
4229 WOODRUFF
LAKEWOOD CS. 90713
ROLL IN 7-10AM
SHOW TIME 10-4PM
CARS $15 DONATION
MOTORCYCLES/BIKES $10 DONATION
RAFFLES,TROPHIES FOOD
100% OF ALL PROCEEDS TO GO TO LEGAL EXPENSES
GRACIAS TO ALL IN ADVANCE, EVEN TO THE HATERS.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

who all hopped there and what they hit any pic of it


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Blue air truck hit 55 inches and blue devil monte from 661 customs hit 61 inches, something like that :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

HERE IS THE MAIN EVENT :biggrin: 
































CONGRATS TRINO FOR TAKIN BEST OF SHOW,BEST PAINT,BEST ENGRAVIN,BEST UNDERCARIAGE,
BEST MURALS,BEST ENGINE & A COUPLE MORE THAT I FORGOT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

HERE IS MINE I TOOK 1ST IN LUX


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 








HERE IS TRINO & HIS FAM & TROPHY'S :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 10 2008, 09:52 AM~11305929
> * HERE IS MINE I TOOK 1ST IN LUX
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 10 2008, 10:03 AM~11305994
> *CONGRATS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


  THANX HOMIE COOL SEEIN U GUYS OUT THERE


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

GREAT TIME 
BIG UPS TO 51/50

WE TOOK 7 RIDES AND GOT 7 TROPHIES 

BROWN SOCIETY PUT IT DOWN

& WE WERE 7 RIDES SHORT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Aug 6 2008, 09:34 PM~11280388
> *GOOD LUCK TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ THIS WEEKEND. WE WERE LOOKING FORWARD TO ATTENDING THIS SHOW BUT DUE TO SOME SHADY BUSINESS WE WILL NOT BE SUPPORTING THIS SHOW OR ANY FUTURE EVENTS. I WANT TO STATE THAT IT WAS NOTHING DONE DIRECTLY TO OUR CAR CLUB BUT TO MY GIRLFRIEND'S TATTOO SHOP. SHE WAS PERSONALLY ASKED TO EXCLUSIVELY HAVE HER TATTOO SHOP HAVE A BOOTH AT THE SHOW AFTER HER SHOP HAD DONE SOME TATTOO WORK ON A MEMBER AND FAMILY. A CONTRACT WAS SIGNED AND SEVERAL CALLS WERE MADE TO COME GET THE MONEY FOR THE BOOTH AS PLANNED AND WEEKS AND WEEKS WENT BY AND NOTHING. THEN TODAY SHE WAS CALLED AFTER SHE LEFT A MESSAGE TO ASK IF SHE COULD GET US SOME PRE-REG. FORMS FOR THE SHOW AND THEY TOLD HER THAT SHE WAS NOT GOING TO BE ABLE TO GET A BOOTH FOR HER TATTOO SHOP BECAUSE THEY HAD GIVEN THE SPOT TO A SHOP OUT OF TOWN INSTEAD. THEY TRIED TO PLAY IT OFF LIKE THEY JUST GOT ALL OF THE PAPERWORK TODAY WHEN THEY HAD IT FOR QUITE SOME TIME. ALL OF THIS THREE DAYS BEFORE THE SHOW AND AFTER THE CONTRACT WAS SIGNED SOME TIME AGO AND EVEN PROVIDED HER CITY TAX LICENSE. HER SHOP WAS GIVING THEM SO MUCH PROMOTION FOR THIS SHOW BY TELLING HER CUSTOMERS TO COME TO THE SHOW AND SUPPORT IT AND GET TATTED. THE FLYERS THAT WERE GIVEN TO HER ASKING FOR SPONSORS SAID " WHEN WE HAVE EVENTS LIKE THESE , IT BRINGS VISITORS TO OUR COMMUNITY AND IN RETURN IT HELPS OUT ALL THE LOCAL BUSINESSES AND SHOWS THAT WE TAKE PRIDE OUR COMMUNITY" AND THEN HER LOCAL BUSINESS GETS BURNED JUST TO HAVE AN OUT OF TOWN BUSINESS TAKE HER PLACE. I DON'T MEAN TO DISRESPECT ANYONE BUT THIS WAS REALLY SHADY ON THEIR PART BY BURNING A LOCAL BUSINESS WHO REALLY SUPPORTS THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT, THIS SHOW AND DID EVERYTHING NECESSARY TO GET THE BOOTH SHE WAS PROMISED. SHE EVEN TATTED A FEW OF THEIR FAMILY MEMBERS IN THE TIME THIS WAS ALL SUPPOSED TO BE FINALIZED. ONCE AGAIN THIS WAS NOT DONE TO ANY OF MY CLUB OR CLUB MEMBERZ BUT MY GIRL SUPPORTZ US SO IN TURN WE MUST SUPPORT HER. IT IS REALLY A SHAME BECAUSE WE HERE IN VISALIA DON'T GET MANY SHOWS AND THEN ONE COMES ALONG THAT WE WERE REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO AND SOMETHING LIKE THIS HAS TO RUIN IT. NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE AND WE HOPE YOU HAVE A SUCCESSFUL SHOW BUT WE WILL NOT BE SUPPORTING THIS SHOW AND POSSIBLY ANY FUTURE SHOWS OR EVENTS.
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

IT WASN'T A GOOD SHOW














IT WAS A GREAT SHOW   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

good show   what up jose  congrats,q-vo t-dogggy congrats 2 u 2


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 8 2008, 07:34 PM~11297595
> *LEAVING RIGHT THIS MINUTE. LATE. IM LATE
> *


what up tony hey homie it was cool kicking it with u, thanks for the cold ones ill hit u up.  u got some good dvd's


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 10 2008, 09:54 AM~11305939
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats t dogg thanks for dinner


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 10 2008, 10:28 AM~11306094
> *GREAT TIME
> BIG UPS TO 51/50
> 
> ...


congrats, good looking out ferny


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

congrats to legends, carnales unidos car looked good mickey


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 10 2008, 11:20 AM~11306341
> *congrats to legends, carnales unidos car looked good mickey
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

I had a blast. Nice cars and trucks. Great people. Good music. Overall a great show! 
Can't wait till next year :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 10 2008, 10:52 AM~11305929
> * HERE IS MINE I TOOK 1ST IN LUX
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR CADI WAS LOOKING GOOD , WAS COOL TALKING WITH YOU FOR A FEW .


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Will post my pics in a minute


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 10 2008, 12:02 PM~11306548
> *YOUR CADI WAS LOOKING GOOD , WAS COOL TALKING WITH YOU FOR A FEW .
> *


  GRACIAS HOMIE, IT WAS COOL TALKIN TO U 2 SEE U NEXT WEEK. WAS UP RICHIE :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 6 2008, 09:06 PM~11280172
> *WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
> ...


  SUP TONY IT WASCOOL KICKIN IT WITH U. THANKS FOR THE BEERS. THE DVD IS BADD AZZ& MY BOY LIKED HIS CAR
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

great show special thanks to everybody that showed up. 


and STAY TUNED FOR ANOTHER FIFTY1FIFTY EVENT COMING YOUR WAY!






> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 10 2008, 10:28 AM~11306094
> *GREAT TIME
> BIG UPS TO 51/50
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

THE DAZZ BAND BACK STAGE DOING IT FIFTY1FIFTY STYLE !!!!


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

CLUB NOUVEAU DOING IT BIG FIFTY1FIFTY STYLE !!!! </span>


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

LET IT WHIP !!!!


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

U KNOW HOW WE DO IT !!!!


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

THIS HOW WE ROLL


----------



## gorGEOus94 (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 10 2008, 10:20 AM~11306341
> *congrats to legends, carnales unidos car looked good mickey
> *


Gracias Joe! Good seeing you out there. You did one helluva job on Trinos 64!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Aug 10 2008, 01:51 PM~11307184
> *Gracias Joe! Good seeing you out there. You did one helluva job on Trinos 64!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks,we got a sealed deal cant wait to work with carnales unidos


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

THE ONLY SMILE HE HAD ALL DAY


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

HELL OF A SHOW.......JUS WANNA GIVE THANX TO STEVE,MIKE AND THE
REST OF THE FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ CREW FOR MAKIN US FEEL LIKE FAMILY.......ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND THE REST OF THE 559 KUSTOMZ CAR/TRUCK CLUB.....................................................................LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 10 2008, 09:50 AM~11305917
> * HERE IS THE MAIN EVENT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: ON BEHALF OF THE "FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ" CAR CLUB WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE 4 COMING OUT AND MAKING OUR SHOW A GREAT SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE HAD ONE HELL OF A TURN OUT WE COULN'T OF DID IT WITH OUT ALL YOUR SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: 
NOW WE GOT TO GET READY FOR NEXT WEEK "STREETLOW SUPER SHOW"
SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

witch car hopped was it single or double any one got pics


----------



## stitchtcm (Aug 6, 2008)

Just wanted to say that I enjoyed myself at the show. It was a pretty good turnout. I was wondering if there was a list of 1st, 2nd, 3rd for each class?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 10 2008, 10:45 AM~11306174
> *IT WASN'T A GOOD SHOW
> IT WAS A GREAT SHOW     :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 10 2008, 10:28 AM~11306094
> *GREAT TIME
> BIG UPS TO 51/50
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: congrats :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

HAD FUN AT THIS SHOW. IT WAS COOL AND THE CONCERT WAS OFF DA HOOK!


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Aug 10 2008, 10:41 PM~11311937
> *HAD FUN AT THIS SHOW. IT WAS COOL AND THE CONCERT WAS OFF DA HOOK!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

IS ALL I CAN SAY IT WAS A REAL NICE SHOW FOR VISALLIA, GOOD TURN OUT LOTS OF CARS GREAT CONCERT COOL PEOPLE THERE WERE SOME FINE ASS CHICKS AND MORE. IT WILL ALL BE ON VOLUME 21 IN SEPTEMBER 30 TH. 
THANKS 4 EVERYTHING 5150 CAR CLUB.


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 10 2008, 11:22 PM~11312205
> *IS ALL I CAN SAY IT WAS A REAL NICE SHOW FOR VISALLIA, GOOD TURN OUT LOTS OF CARS GREAT CONCERT COOL PEOPLE THERE WERE SOME FINE ASS CHICKS AND MORE. IT WILL ALL BE ON VOLUME 21 IN SEPTEMBER 30 TH.
> THANKS 4 EVERYTHING 5150 CAR CLUB.
> *


X2 THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY FIFTY 1 FIFTY SEE U IN FRESNO NEXT WEEK ,GLAD TO SEE U MADE IT HOME SAFE TONY AND MARTHA GOOD LOOKIN OUT TRINO


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

wanted to roll out but all my shit was in the shop plus i was holding my 5 day old trophy.. most of that day however please post up under construction winners pics & lowrider bikes winners


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Aug 10 2008, 10:41 PM~11311937
> *HAD FUN AT THIS SHOW. IT WAS COOL AND THE CONCERT WAS OFF DA HOOK!
> *


CLEAN RIDE BRO,I LIKE IT


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 10 2008, 11:28 PM~11312233
> *X2 THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY FIFTY 1 FIFTY SEE U IN FRESNO NEXT WEEK ,GLAD TO SEE U MADE IT HOME SAFE TONY AND MARTHA GOOD LOOKIN OUT TRINO
> *



HEY TRINO IM GLAD YOU !!! MADE IT HOME :0 SAFLEY. WE JUST ROLLED IN THE DOOR AT 10:00 , HA.HA.HA.HA. :biggrin: STUPID ME WE RAN OUT OF GAS BY BUTTON WILLOW EXIT LIKE 3 MILES OUT ON THE WAY HOME ,I WAS'NT PAYING attention TO THE GAS GAGE, SO I ASK MARTHA TO HITCH HIKE ON THE FWY, SHE STOP A CAR QUICK THEN I RAN UP ON THE GUY AND SAID GIVE ME A RIDE TO THE GAS STATION AND BACK, LOL :biggrin: HE WAS PISSED :angry: ALL OF A SUDDEN WHEN HE SEEN IT WAS ME GOING WITH HIM , LOL :biggrin: FUCK HIM SO WE LOST AN HOUR GETTING GAS IN THE TRUCK. BUT YEAH EVERYTHINGS COOL. GOOD SHOW AT STOCKTON TOO. REMEMBER MARTHA COVER 4 UR CAR STREET LOW, :biggrin: IMPALAS AND O.G.RIDER.  UR ALL OVER IT BRO IM WANT TOP RIDE THE WAVE WITH YOU  ,LOL, SEE YOU IN FRESNO MY BROTHER. WHERE DID YOU GET ALL THAT MONEY SUCKER. :biggrin: LOL LATE TONY P.


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 10 2008, 11:39 PM~11312276
> *HEY TRINO IM GLAD YOU !!! MADE IT HOME :0  SAFLEY. WE JUST ROLLED IN THE DOOR AT 10:00 , HA.HA.HA.HA. :biggrin:  STUPID ME WE RAN OUT OF GAS BY BUTTON WILLOW EXIT LIKE 3 MILES OUT ON THE WAY HOME ,I WAS'NT PAYING attention TO THE GAS GAGE, SO I ASK MARTHA TO HITCH HIKE ON THE FWY, SHE STOP A CAR QUICK THEN I RAN UP ON THE GUY AND SAID GIVE ME A RIDE TO THE GAS STATION AND BACK, LOL  :biggrin: HE WAS PISSED :angry:  ALL OF A SUDDEN WHEN HE SEEN IT WAS ME GOING WITH HIM , LOL :biggrin:  FUCK HIM  SO WE LOST AN HOUR GETTING GAS IN THE TRUCK.  BUT YEAH EVERYTHINGS COOL. GOOD SHOW AT STOCKTON TOO. REMEMBER MARTHA COVER 4 UR CAR STREET LOW, :biggrin:  IMPALAS AND O.G.RIDER.   UR ALL OVER IT BRO IM WANT TOP RIDE THE WAVE WITH YOU   ,LOL, SEE YOU IN FRESNO MY BROTHER.  WHERE DID YOU GET ALL THAT MONEY SUCKER. :biggrin:  LOL LATE TONY P.
> *


YOU KNOW I RAN OUT OF GAS TOO ON I-5 ON WAY HOME ITS ALL GOOD PART OF THE GAME ,ITS ONLY GAS NOT THE WHOLE CAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 10 2008, 11:46 PM~11312318
> *YOU KNOW I RAN OUT OF GAS TOO ON I-5 ON WAY HOME ITS ALL GOOD PART OF THE GAME ,ITS ONLY GAS NOT THE WHOLE CAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAAM TRINO WE WAS JUST KICKIN IT IN PORTLAND UCE LAST WEEK THATS THE WAY WE DO IT HOMIE BIGG UPS TRINO HOPE YOU ENJOYED YOUR B-DAY CARNALE  WAS UP PAULY SEE YOU HOMIES IN FRESNALGAS :0 SHAAAAA!!!!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 10 2008, 11:39 PM~11312276
> *HEY TRINO IM GLAD YOU !!! MADE IT HOME :0  SAFLEY. WE JUST ROLLED IN THE DOOR AT 10:00 , HA.HA.HA.HA. :biggrin:  STUPID ME WE RAN OUT OF GAS BY BUTTON WILLOW EXIT LIKE 3 MILES OUT ON THE WAY HOME ,I WAS'NT PAYING attention TO THE GAS GAGE, SO I ASK MARTHA TO HITCH HIKE ON THE FWY, SHE STOP A CAR QUICK THEN I RAN UP ON THE GUY AND SAID GIVE ME A RIDE TO THE GAS STATION AND BACK, LOL  :biggrin: HE WAS PISSED :angry:  ALL OF A SUDDEN WHEN HE SEEN IT WAS ME GOING WITH HIM , LOL :biggrin:  FUCK HIM  SO WE LOST AN HOUR GETTING GAS IN THE TRUCK.  BUT YEAH EVERYTHINGS COOL. GOOD SHOW AT STOCKTON TOO. REMEMBER MARTHA COVER 4 UR CAR STREET LOW, :biggrin:  IMPALAS AND O.G.RIDER.   UR ALL OVER IT BRO IM WANT TOP RIDE THE WAVE WITH YOU   ,LOL, SEE YOU IN FRESNO MY BROTHER.  WHERE DID YOU GET ALL THAT MONEY SUCKER. :biggrin:  LOL LATE TONY P.
> *


shit tony u where flying... i got home around 8:30 u almost made it home before we did :cheesy:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 10 2008, 11:53 PM~11312343
> *shit tony u where flying... i got home around 8:30 u almost made it home before we did :cheesy:
> *


I WOULD OF MADE IT HOME AT 9:00 INTILL I RAN OUT OF GAS, 
I WAS DOING ABOUT 80 WITH THE TRAILOR. LOL FUCKING LONG ASS DRIVE MAN. THE GAS KILLED ME BUT ANYWAY IT WAS ALL GOOD HAD FUN PICK ON TRINOS ASS ALL DAY. NOW IM GOING TO BED LATE EVERYBODY SEE YOU ALL IN FRESNO.


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

looks like i missed out on a good show....had pryor arraingments see u guys next time..


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 11 2008, 12:08 AM~11312419
> *looks like i missed out on a good show....had pryor arraingments see u guys next time..
> *



JUST GO TO FRESNO AND YOULL BE HAPPY AGAIN.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 10 2008, 11:22 PM~11312205
> *IS ALL I CAN SAY IT WAS A REAL NICE SHOW FOR VISALLIA, GOOD TURN OUT LOTS OF CARS GREAT CONCERT COOL PEOPLE THERE WERE SOME FINE ASS CHICKS AND MORE. IT WILL ALL BE ON VOLUME 21 IN SEPTEMBER 30 TH.
> THANKS 4 EVERYTHING 5150 CAR CLUB.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: GRACIAS, TONY 4 EVERYTHING  SEE YOU ALL IN FRESNO NEXT WEEK :wave: :wave: IM GLAD EVERYONE MADE IT HOME SAFE,
AND I,M GLAD RUNNING OUT OF GAS COMING HOME FROM A SHOW JUST DIDN'T HAPPEN TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT I'TS ALL GOOD ,ITS ALL PART OF THE GAME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 10 2008, 11:28 PM~11312233
> *X2 THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY FIFTY 1 FIFTY SEE U IN FRESNO NEXT WEEK ,GLAD TO SEE U MADE IT HOME SAFE TONY AND MARTHA GOOD LOOKIN OUT TRINO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

All Car Clubs and Solo Riders,

Who was there when we needed a DJ?
Who played for FREE?
Who was the one who added life to our car shows?
None other than THE OG Cholo DJ Mike, now he needs our help, so lets support the man. 






--------------------


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 11 2008, 08:17 AM~11313427
> *All Car Clubs and Solo Riders,
> 
> Who was there when we needed a DJ?
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE,LL B GETTING A HOLD OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSS STEVE AND FIFTY 1 FIFTY FOR A GREAT SHOW, IT WAS A BUSY WEEKEND FRIDAY RAIDER GAME IN OAKLAND, SAT SHOW IN VISALIA N SUN SHOW IN STOCKTON :biggrin: 


AGAIN THANKS TO STEVE FOR TAKING CARE OF US


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

So no more pictures :dunno:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 11:01 AM~11314561
> *THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSS STEVE AND FIFTY 1 FIFTY FOR A GREAT SHOW, IT WAS A BUSY WEEKEND FRIDAY RAIDER GAME IN OAKLAND, SAT SHOW IN VISALIA N SUN SHOW IN STOCKTON  :biggrin:
> AGAIN THANKS TO STEVE FOR TAKING CARE OF US
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: no problem hope it all worked out 4 you.got to take care of the homies!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

GOOD SHOW, AND THANKS STEVE FOR HOOKIN IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 10 2008, 11:39 PM~11312276
> *HEY TRINO IM GLAD YOU !!! MADE IT HOME :0  SAFLEY. WE JUST ROLLED IN THE DOOR AT 10:00 , HA.HA.HA.HA. :biggrin:  STUPID ME WE RAN OUT OF GAS BY BUTTON WILLOW EXIT LIKE 3 MILES OUT ON THE WAY HOME ,I WAS'NT PAYING attention TO THE GAS GAGE, SO I ASK MARTHA TO HITCH HIKE ON THE FWY, SHE STOP A CAR QUICK THEN I RAN UP ON THE GUY AND SAID GIVE ME A RIDE TO THE GAS STATION AND BACK, LOL  :biggrin: HE WAS PISSED :angry:  ALL OF A SUDDEN WHEN HE SEEN IT WAS ME GOING WITH HIM , LOL :biggrin:  FUCK HIM  SO WE LOST AN HOUR GETTING GAS IN THE TRUCK.  BUT YEAH EVERYTHINGS COOL. GOOD SHOW AT STOCKTON TOO. REMEMBER MARTHA COVER 4 UR CAR STREET LOW, :biggrin:  IMPALAS AND O.G.RIDER.   UR ALL OVER IT BRO IM WANT TOP RIDE THE WAVE WITH YOU   ,LOL, SEE YOU IN FRESNO MY BROTHER.  WHERE DID YOU GET ALL THAT MONEY SUCKER. :biggrin:  LOL LATE TONY P.
> *


 :0


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

::ThErE u Go mIkE::


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

::ThE gUyS tHaT mAdE iiT hApPeN::


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 11 2008, 05:26 PM~11318368
> *::ThErE u Go mIkE::
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

::A FeW oF tHe 559 KuStOmZ rIdEs::


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 11 2008, 05:30 PM~11318397
> *::A FeW oF tHe 559 KuStOmZ rIdEs::
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

WHATS UP LINDSAY BOI........... :biggrin: SEE YOU AT THE STREETLOW SHOW.....GIVE ME A CALL.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

what up keebs :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 11 2008, 06:26 PM~11318368
> *::ThErE u Go mIkE::
> 
> 
> ...


I DRANK THE DISPLAY AFTER THE SHOW :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

i would like to say thank you to everyone that went out to the fifty 1 fifty car show this past weekend. we had a great turn out there from all the cars and people walking around it was great thank you everyone.


on a side note i want to say thank you to everyone who is out there praying for my mom. i cant tell you how many people came up to me that day to tell me that they would be praying for her to get well. so thank you to all the new friends i got to put face's out there from layitlow. so THANK YOU all for the prayers! my mom's open heart surgey is wed morning GOD BLESS all :angel: 



thank you again all

and 


GOD bless you all


ATOMIC GUTIERREZ


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> i would like to say thank you to everyone that went out to the fifty 1 fifty car show this past weekend. we had a great turn out there from all the cars and people walking around it was great thank you everyone.
> on a side note i want to say thank you to everyone who is out there praying for my mom. i cant tell you how many people came up to me that day to tell me that they would be praying for her to get well. so thank you to all the new friends i got to put face's out there from layitlow. so THANK YOU all for the prayers! my mom's open heart surgey is wed morning GOD BLESS all :angel:
> thank you again all
> 
> ...


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 11 2008, 09:02 PM~11320194
> *i would like to say thank you to everyone that went out to the fifty 1 fifty car show this past weekend.  we had a great turn out there from all the cars and people walking around it was great thank you everyone.
> on a side note i want to say thank you to everyone who is out there praying for my mom.  i cant tell you how many people came up to me that day to tell me that they would be praying for her to get well.  so thank you to all the new friends i got to put face's out there from layitlow.  so THANK YOU all for the prayers!  my mom's open heart surgey is wed morning GOD BLESS all  :angel:
> thank you again all
> ...


  SUP HOMIE, HOPEFULLY EVERYTHING GOES GOOD WITH YOUR JEFITAS SURGERY


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 11 2008, 09:33 PM~11320573
> * SUP HOMIE, HOPEFULLY EVERYTHING GOES GOOD WITH YOUR JEFITAS SURGERY
> *


X2


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

hey cherry64,82fleet,gabino go read some other topic


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 11 2008, 09:45 PM~11320697
> *hey cherry64,82fleet,gabino go read some other topic
> *


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 11 2008, 04:08 PM~11317168
> * GOOD SHOW, AND THANKS STEVE FOR HOOKIN IT UP :thumbsup:
> *



ANY TIME HOMIE,GLAD YOU GUYS MADE IT OUT!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 10 2008, 11:29 PM~11312241
> *CLEAN RIDE BRO,I LIKE IT
> *



thanks for the compliment....but yours is off da hook! :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 11 2008, 09:45 PM~11320697
> *hey cherry64,82fleet,gabino go read some other topic
> *


I'M ALL OVER IN HERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

HERE 1 PIC OF MY BLACK T.C. AND A FEW PICS OF RIDES FROM DA SHOW





















































FUK IT ILL C EVERY 1 THIS SUNDAY @ DA FRESNO SHOW. BIG M WILL B THERE


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

WHATS GOOD BIG MIKE...........GOT A SHOW FOR YOU,CHECK IT OUT......


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Aug 11 2008, 02:44 PM~11316465
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: no problem hope it all worked out 4 you.got to take care of the homies!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




yes u did homie n happy late b day, so swing by my booth in fresno n pick ur b day gift


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 12 2008, 12:43 PM~11325212
> *WHATS GOOD BIG MIKE...........GOT A SHOW FOR YOU,CHECK IT OUT......
> 
> 
> ...







should i take my hopper r u ready


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 12 2008, 12:43 PM~11325212
> *WHATS GOOD BIG MIKE...........GOT A SHOW FOR YOU,CHECK IT OUT......
> 
> 
> ...


will you be posting categories


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 12 2008, 01:14 PM~11325453
> *yes u did homie n happy late b day, so swing by my booth in fresno n pick ur b day gift
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

NEW FLYER..........MORE INFO TO COME..........


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 12 2008, 02:59 PM~11326756
> *will you be posting categories
> *


YEA BRO.....CATEGORIES SHOULD BE POSTED UP WITHIN A FEW DAYS...


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Aug 12 2008, 02:54 PM~11326728
> *should i take my hopper r u ready
> *


LOL.....BRING IT DOWN MIKE......LETS JUS HAVE A GOOD TIME,LIKE WE DID AT THE FIFTY1FIFTY SHOW....


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 12 2008, 07:52 PM~11328590
> *NEW FLYER..........MORE INFO TO COME..........
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 12 2008, 07:52 PM~11328590
> *NEW FLYER..........MORE INFO TO COME..........
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 13 2008, 11:20 PM~11340069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS A CLEAN TRUNK!  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 14 2008, 06:01 PM~11346520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE IS STRAIGHT OUT OF WOODLAKE    
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: Not bad for a camera phone,que'no.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 17 2008, 01:39 PM~11365565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 17 2008, 12:26 PM~11365165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------

